# Star Wars Blu-ray Box Set October 2011



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Rumor from http://thedigitalbits.com/

This is a rare Saturday post with some important breaking news: Lucasfilm's Steve Sansweet has reportedly confirmed, during a panel today at the C2E2 comic convention in Chicago, that the company is now working on a Blu-ray Disc box set of all six Star Wars films loaded with extras, for release "in the not too distant future." We're awaiting any kind of official statement from Lucasfilm - one MAY appear on Star Wars.com in the coming days. Nonetheless, MANY people who were in the panel began Tweeting reports of the news almost the moment the words left Sansweet's mouth. IGN has also reported the news with an actual quote from Sansweet: "We have been at work for a couple of years working on - I won't call it the Ultimate Set because we keep finding stuff - but, a very full set of all six movies on Blu-ray with lots of extra material. We're finding all kinds of scenes from dailies that have never been seen before. Beyond all of those things that you know about... there are some real treasures." There is no other official information at this time, but we'll post additional details when and if they come in. HOWEVER...

Consider this Rumor Mill-worthy, but our own industry sources have actually been checking in with us in recent weeks on this very subject. Our latest information is that Lucasfilm tentatively plans the official Blu-ray release to happen in October 2011. Now, we've been hearing reports like this on and off for years, and until now little has come of it. So we've been waiting to say something here on The Bits until we had a hint of more official confirmation. But now that Sansweet has begun talking about the release, we feel more comfortable reporting on the word from our sources. Plans could obviously change and again, even though Sansweet has hinted that it's coming, none of this constitutes an official announcement. But if current plans remain unchanged, our sources say you'll be enjoying The Force in 1080p next October.

Again, we'll post additional updates as they come in. Stay tuned...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the update. 

Perhaps this rumor will be confirmed soon. I would certainly enjoy seeing this franchise get the Blu-ray treatment it deserves indeed.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Guess I better start saving. I bet this will run north of $125.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

space86 said:


> But if current plans remain unchanged, our sources say you'll be enjoying The Force in 1080p next October.


Wouldn't next October be Oct 2010?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would love to see this happen. I also hope we'll get a boxed set that includes originals + "enhanced" ones so we can watch the original or the latest & greatest updates from Lucas.

This, especially if other extras are included, probably will be one of the most expensive box sets to be released on Blu (not counting TV sets like BSG)... I hope I can afford it if/when it happens.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Eddie501 said:


> Wouldn't next October be Oct 2010?


No, that would be THIS October. NEXT October is 2011.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This rumor has been out there for over 2 years now...so if someone of credibility is now saying it...that would be good news for the Star Wars crowd.

I recall an interview with George Lucas himself a couple years back, where he said something to the effect "unless I can have these reproduced in reference quality HD, I have no reason to even do it".

Meeting that need....reproducing the original 1977 film and those afterwards in "clean" Blu Ray format will require some work, as it has for most every other "classic". Newer "reference quality" flicks tend to either be the computer-generated Pixar-type animations (Up, Cars, etc.), or else computer-assisted reproduction versions (Star Trek 2009, Transformers, etc.).

They'll be some work ahead...but if it indeed happens...I suspect the results will be like seeing this series in a form that rivals the latest best.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

As long as Lucas releases the original 1977/1980/1983 films as well as the "enhanced" versions, I will be happy.


----------

